# Install Desktop Environment on FreeBSD?



## Hippie (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm sorry if this has been posted before, but *I'm* *a* total noob in *Free*BSD systems. *I* was an linux system before but *I'm* looking for something different now.

I installed freebsd FreeBSD correctly (*I* think so), *a*nd when *I* restart the computer it only shows me a terminal, or how do you say that some text and a black screen. How can *I* install an desktop environment? 

I like KDE 4.8? 

*I*f this has been posted before can *I* get the link of that thread?

p.s: *I* really want to learn more about *Free*BSD, any handbooks or pdf files or websites on this? 


*T*hanks.


----------



## Hippie (Feb 23, 2012)

Do *I* need to be connected to the net when *I* do this?

`# pkg_add -r gnome2`


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 23, 2012)

Hippie said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if this has been posted before,but im total noob in BSD system i was an linux system before but im looking for something different now.
> I installed freebsd correctly (i think so), And when i restart the computer it only shows me an terminal-or how do you say that some text and an  black screen. How can i install an desktop environment?
> I like KDE 4.8?
> 
> ...



Yes google FreeBSD handbook and the information you seek will be there



			
				Hippie said:
			
		

> p.p.s
> Do i need to be connected to the net when i do this
> pkg_add -r gnome2?



Of course unless your installing from the dvd.


----------



## Hippie (Feb 23, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Yes google FreeBSD handbook and the information you seek will be there
> 
> 
> 
> Of course unless your installing from the dvd.



*I'm* installing from DVD, and *I'm* not quite sure if *I* set up the connection right.

*C*an you post the installation code for installing KDE 4.7.3 or 4.8 on freebsd FreeBSD? 
`pkg_add -r gnome2`

*A*nd w*h*ich desktop enviroment is default or more supported in freebsd FreeBSD, KDE or Gnome?


----------



## Hippie (Feb 23, 2012)

*O*h and why *isn't* a desktop enviroment already installed in freebsd FreeBSD? *W*hy do you have to do it manually?


----------



## bbzz (Feb 23, 2012)

...and that is how you open gates of hell.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 23, 2012)

Hippie said:
			
		

> oh yea and why isnt desktop enviroment already installed in freebsd? why do you have to do it manually?



Did you read the handbook? It's explained in there.


----------



## vand777 (Feb 23, 2012)

How to install and configure a FreeBSD Desktop with Xorg and KDE


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2012)

Hippie, seriously:


 Read the forum rules about writing proper posts and formatting immediately, this level of posting is not acceptable, and I don't feel like editing all of your posts to make them readable. These rules were sent by email when you signed up. You're supposed to read what we send you.
 Read the 'Sticky' topics in the General forum, especially the one about What is FreeBSD?. Your lack of understanding about what FreeBSD actually is, especially compared to Linux, needs to be remedied before you ask more questions here, or you will get replies that will not be very helpful (to put it nicely) pretty soon.
 Read the FreeBSD Handbook before posting any more questions. It was written for a reason, and it answers most questions you might have.
 Please consider using PC-BSD, which is a 'distro' of FreeBSD with a choice of desktop environments, like KDE, Gnome, and XFCE pre-configured. FreeBSD is _not_ a 'desktop OS', it is basically a server-orientated OS that _can_ be used as a desktop if you put in the hours to learn how everything works.

Sorry for the tough love, but I can feel that this will become disruptive pretty quickly. Please read up before posting more, and make sure you check out PC-BSD.*

* P.S.: I see you're doing that: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30034 - Good. But ask any questions about PC-BSD on their forums.

Closing this topic.


----------

